# Mental Illness and Participating in Society



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I was wondering if any of you had opinions on people who suffer from psychotic symtpoms, delusions, and dissociation, and how it separates us from the rest of society. I was watching a YouTube channel by some man with schizophrenia who was lucky enough to live in a decent environment and receive quality treatment ($$$). Surprisingly, there was a big subculture of people in the city who identified "ironically" as "schizophrenic as fuck," and so on. It was sort of an exclusive club, but I was still very sad for these people.

For one, they are only allowed to live in peace because they have money from elsewhere. Secondly, there were no normal people among them, so this sort of suggests that they only had that much success socializing with each other. As someone who suffers from a mental illness myself, I can relate very much to that. However, there are downsides to traveling in packs rather than engaging with the rest of society. If only people felt more comfortable being compassionate to those with mental illness, rather than shunning and excessively medicating/therapizing us.


----------

